# Webspace=>Bewertung



## fanste (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
Kennt einer von euch Evanzo? 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung mit diesem Anbieter?
Kann mir jemand diesen Anbieter empfehlen?

Und welches Packet ist sinnvoll (ist für eine Schulseite)
- http://evanzo.de/content.php?co=0101003502&inPID=160
- http://evanzo.de/content.php?co=0101003502&inPID=140

Danke schonmal für die kommenden Antworten

mb fanste


----------



## ZodiacXP (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich weis nicht was du dadrauf alle machen willst und wieviel Platz du für Bilder brauchst und wieviele Leute am Tag drauf zugreifen werden, aber schmeiß während der Entwicklung net zu viel Geld ausm Fenster    Hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit. 

Mach dir ein Plan davon wieviel KB ein Bild wohl einnimmt, dann noch wieviele Leute sich die dann ansehen wollen damit du eine vorstellung von Speicherplatz und Monats-Traffic hast.

Und getz kommt das wichtigste: Webhostlist.de
Hier kannst du dann alles eintragen was du gerne haben möchtest und kriegst dafür den zur Zeit billigsten Anbieter gezeigt.


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Hast schomal an FreeHoster gedacht, z.B. Cybton?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## fanste (23. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht kam das oben nicht so ganz zum Ausdruck. Der Webspace ist nicht für mich, sondern für die Schule an der ich bin. Von den Kosten her, die man dort hat, ist das OK. Bloß wie dieser Anbieter so ist, also ein Bewertung, bräuchte ich.
Freehoster kommen daher weniger in Frage.


----------



## Rena Hermann (23. Oktober 2005)

Guckst du - wie schon gesagt wurde - mal hier:
http://www.webhostlist.de/
Da findest du alles Mögliche über alle möglichen Provider ... auch Meinungen

Gruß
Rena


----------

